# Our CDs are here! (Awesome Rock content)



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

11 great tracks spanning 40 minutes!


CD release party at the London Music Lounge on January 13th, 2012


I'm super excited to have my first full-length album in my hands! Within a few days the album will be for sale in major music stores worldwide (iTunes, Amazon, HMV, etc).


Tomorrow we will be putting up 3 songs for streaming as well as the whole album for download on www.reverbnation.com/arkhamdispatch.


Here is our first single from the album:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8vAAOcHnrE


We had a limited run of shirts printed as well, for sale locally (I'll ship one if you really want one)











I'm excited for what 2012 brings!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Go for the gold man


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Congrats, watching the vid now!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! We'll have 3 fresh tracks for you guys to check out this afternoon!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY..Congrats man...Vid is pretty cool also..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Budda ....and to all the guys in Arkham Dispatch.

The video and song are great (really enjoyed the use of black & white) and the CD cover art is very impressive.

All the best.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats on the CD release.

I wish you guys the best in 2012!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations on the CD. I enjoyed the youtube video. Nice work.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone!

We have 3 new songs available for streaming and download, check 'em out 

www.reverbnation.com/arkhamdispatch


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This is pretty cool stuff... production is good too! Congrats guys !


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to one of your songs "Another Day". Now I am an old fart, actually I'm probably old enough to be the grand father of any of you and I usually listen to the Frank Sinatra type of music, but occasionally I venture elsewhere. WhenI listened to your music I said, well OK, I'll keep listening, humm, ok I'll finish the one song, not to bad, I'll listen again and I said it's better than I thought, so I listened again. Hey guys it's good yah, I like it! keep it up and I'll keep listening, Good on you. Thanks for some good music.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats! First album! Big day, man. Way to go.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Fred!

I'm excited to bring a copy of the album in to work today to play - hopefully sell some copies too!


----------

